# Fat boy!



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Pudge(Ammo) lol is weighed in at 20 pounds by using our scale. Vet appointment is Tuesday afternoon. He was 8 pounds last weigh. Good grief. He's a fatty haha.

Potty training is going well with him. He's started going to the door when he needs out-YAY!!- and has almost completely stopped crying in the crate. Buuut he sleeps all night so I can't complain much 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Adorable puppy, I love the second picture.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

he sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks 

That's how he sleeps lol. With his legs straight up! He's a spaz that's for sure. Completely different from Cain when he was a puppy. It's taking some getting used too lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww he's a cutie!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

So cute! And yay for the potty training!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, he is sinfully CUTE!!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's some more pics of the fatty 

Cain and his mini me
View attachment 24921

View attachment 24929


Whatchu lookin at ma?
View attachment 24937


View attachment 24945


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love that 2nd to last pic~adorable.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Awwww

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great looking pup. I love his brindle coat and white chest. Reminds me a lot of my brindle boy Titus at that age. Thank you for sharing. Five stars on the house breaking. It is so much nicer when it's down to the occasional accident. 

Joe


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you guys  we have potty training bells for him to ring now too and those have helped a ton!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

I'm such a sucker for brindle, he's adorable!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

STiLL WILL said:


> I'm such a sucker for brindle, he's adorable!


Thank you  I love his coloring too. He's got such a personality!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

Gorgeous!
Our first pit (Taz... RIP) was a brindle. 
He would hide in the leaves all camo'd in, wait until the black birds landed in the field then pounce when they least expected it.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Dusty Shotgun said:


> Gorgeous!
> Our first pit (Taz... RIP) was a brindle.
> He would hide in the leaves all camo'd in, wait until the black birds landed in the field then pounce when they least expected it.


Lol that's cute! Ammo blends in with our rug so we don't always see him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We weigh 26 pounds now!

View attachment 25882

View attachment 25890
View attachment 25898
View attachment 25906


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 25914
View attachment 25922
View attachment 25930


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So handsome! Love the high contrast brindle!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> So handsome! Love the high contrast brindle!


Thank you  I've edited some of the pics with a filter bc they're dark so they look different sometimes. He's a great little pup for sure 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

how old is he?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Around 3 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

wow mine is 5 months and last time he was 20 lbs.u feed him good. Cute color i usually see boxers with that color.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Doing some light flirt pole with him. 




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

His last weigh around a month ago he was 30 pounds. He's a big boy! About 4 months now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> His last weigh around a month ago he was 30 pounds. He's a big boy! About 4 months now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the second pic, such a sweet face

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is a handsome hound that's for sure  what a cutie!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you  he's fit in well with the other two. He loves Cain and follows him everywhere and does whatever he does. It's comical. He's completely potty trained as of a couple weeks ago and very healthy lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Getting so big! love him.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> Getting so big! love him.


Thank you  he is. I looked at pics of when he first got here and can't believe how little he was lol. He's almost as talk as Cain now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

And some of the little s*** head 
He's about 5 months old now. He weighs 40 pounds.

View attachment 28521
View attachment 28529


He mimics everything Cain does
View attachment 28537

View attachment 28545

View attachment 28553


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

50 pounds as of a couple weeks ago. Growing like a weed!

View attachment 29625




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Holy long legs!!! 

LOL @ that last picture.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Holy long legs!!!
> 
> LOL @ that last picture.


Oh yes. He's in a super leggy stage right now. It's crazy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

golly, calling him pudge and fatty your gonna give him a complex..........

that dog [puppy] looks perfect to me, i feel that a puppy should be a little plunp ball of bulldog.

thumbs up to ya


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

surfer said:


> golly, calling him pudge and fatty your gonna give him a complex..........
> 
> that dog [puppy] looks perfect to me, i feel that a puppy should be a little plunp ball of bulldog.
> 
> thumbs up to ya


Hahaha I think he'll be alright thanks surfer. I'm not too worried about what he looks like now. He's still young. We will start working him when he's older. He gets a lot of exercise just playing and running during the day/night. He's just plump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

And we weighed him yesterday. 60 pounds!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow he is a big ol boy!! Very handsome and is so sweet and squishy looking


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww he is so cute!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Somehow I've missed this thread until now.. he's a very gorgeous dog! Belated congrats on the new addition! I'm a sucker for brindles and dark coated dogs. Love his face!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awwwww he's got such a cute face!! I love him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Somehow I've missed this thread until now.. he's a very gorgeous dog! Belated congrats on the new addition! I'm a sucker for brindles and dark coated dogs. Love his face!


Thanks! I new wed end up keeping him. My husband is a sucker for that brindle coloring too. He had a mastiff that color.

Thanks everyone He's turned out to be a great addition and kind of the missing piece of the puzzle to our crazy pack. He was that missing personality. He hasn't been weighed in a while so not sure how big he is exactly but he's as tall as Cain (around 20 inches).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you all met my new attachment? Lol he's been glued to my hip the last week. Where I go he goes. He refuses to leave my side. Unless I make him



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

That last pic is great!! He's like seriously?!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He was "sleeping" and I kept saying "Ammo. Ammo. Wake up." Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha he is such a ham!  he just loves his mom


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha he is such a ham!  he just loves his mom


He's such a PAIN lol. I already have an extra limb *cough* Cain *cough* I didn't want another lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow your new attachment looks so much like my old girl that had to be put down early this year. I was so shocked when I just saw the pictures of him, my girl just had a little bit bigger of ears 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

APBT Mom said:


> Wow your new attachment looks so much like my old girl that had to be put down early this year. I was so shocked when I just saw the pictures of him, my girl just had a little bit bigger of ears
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to hear that  I've seen lots of pictures around that remind me of him. I'm curious to see what he grows into. He's ever growing and changing lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

CLASSIC PROUD MOMMA.............

GOTTA BRAG....

but i dont blame you, he looks good


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

surfer said:


> CLASSIC PROUD MOMMA.............
> 
> GOTTA BRAG....
> 
> but i dont blame you, he looks good


Thanks Surfer. He's a good dog. A pain, but a good dog.  he's a nice addition to my crazy bunch


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I know they grow up so fast. I can't wait to see what my baby Gem is going to look like either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Love his coloring!!

Now you have a house full of handsome men!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

AWW love the middle pic!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He's my camera diva lol. He liked having his picture taken!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbahatch92 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like my big baby.... Love his color!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I really love watching pups grow into dogs but Ammo is one of my favorites. You guys are right, him and bob have very similar characteristics. I think everyone shoud have at least 1 brindle dog at all times


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

redog said:


> I really love watching pups grow into dogs but Ammo is one of my favorites. You guys are right, him and bob have very similar characteristics. I think everyone shoud have at least 1 brindle dog at all times


Thanks Dave. I showed my husband baby Bob, he though I was showing him a young Ammo lol. I love brindles 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Have you all met my new attachment? Lol he's been glued to my hip the last week. Where I go he goes. He refuses to leave my side. Unless I make him
> 
> View attachment 34865
> View attachment 34873
> ...


Awwww he's a stud! His brindle has the same richness of my late Boxer....RIP Hennessey....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Awwww he's a stud! His brindle has the same richness of my late Boxer....RIP Hennessey....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  sorry to hear about your boxer:/


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My little shadow. Walked into the bathroom, turned around and this is what I saw. 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awws. Hi Ammo. So cute!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> Awws. Hi Ammo. So cute!!


He says hello he's getting big. He's in that "my head is too big for my body" stage now lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is so cute!! I can't believe how big he has grown since you brought him home!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is so cute!! I can't believe how big he has grown since you brought him home!


My goodness me either! Hard to believe he was a little 8 pound thing when he first came home. And now he's 50-60 pounds! Its so funny looking at how fat and pudgy he was and now he's so lanky and skinny lol. He's still an ornery little bastard though that hasn't changed 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the Ammo pics Cain's Mom!
He is such a handsome boy. His pics make me laugh. Play all day.

Joe


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

jttar said:


> Thanks for sharing the Ammo pics Cain's Mom!
> He is such a handsome boy. His pics make me laugh. Play all day.
> 
> Joe


Thanks joe  I think we could use some updated pics from you. Unless I missed them.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

First real snow! We have probably 2-3 inches.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you not get much snow? We have 9" and it's still snowing hard


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Did you not get much snow? We have 9" and it's still snowing hard


Wow! Some are from yesterday when it was still light. In guessing 3 inches. It's supposed to be stopping soon here. I have a friend that lives in a valley and she's got 8 inches.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love his coloring. It looks like he's wearing feety pajamas lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Haha kinda! Although he wouldn't really wear anything like that. He'd try to eat it like he does everything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love his coloring!! He looks like a tiger

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I love that handsome boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Excuse my couch. There is a cover for it. The dogs just don't think it should stay on...nor does my husband lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

He sure is a very handsome boy


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm late but we had Ammos 1 year old birthday last week  I miss him being itty bitty and sweet. Now he's a terror lol. Here's some recent pics and if you want to reminisce his puppy pictures are the first page 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He's grown into quite the handsome boy!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DickyT said:


> He's grown into quite the handsome boy!


I think so! He got a new birthday toy that has actually survived past the 2 day mark. It crackles and squeaks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Booo to squeeky toys... lol


I can't stand them. They drive me crazy. I'll stick to antlers, nylabones, and kongs...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol I don't like them either. I actually didn't even know this squeaked until I got it home and was pulling the tags off. Found a squeaker. Just 1 though. And he doesn't squeak it so it's all good lol he likes the crinkle noise more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

